# Sorpresa Real: avanza Solari. Superato Conte.



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.

*Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



Ciao Florentino, buona fucilazione pubblica in piazza da parte dei tifosi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ovvio, ma si capiva già molto dalle dichiarazioni di Ramos... Tralasciando il personaggio Conte, anche tatticamente appena nomina la difesa a 3 a Madrid lo chiudono nelle cantine del Bernabeu...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



Le dichiarazioni di Sergio Ramos potrebbero aver "spaventato" Perez. Per me Conte rimane comunque favorito, ma occhio anche a Guti.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



Impossibile. Questa è un'operazione che facciamo solo noi di solito.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hahaha ma che cosa? Il Real Madrid sta facendo come il Milan?


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lo dicevo che era meglio aspettare. Adesso dobbiamo perdere con Genoa e Udinese!!


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



Preghiamo, preghiamo.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> hahaha ma che cosa? Il Real Madrid sta facendo come il Milan?



lo spogliatoio non lo vuole e io se fossi in Perez non prenderei mai alcun allenatore che non sia:
- di esperienza
- o moderatore
- o amico dei calciatori


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



Lo dicevo io che non era da dare per scontato, Perez ancora comanda, in più i giocatori tutto non vogliono Conte.

Può darsi che a giorni venga lui a bussare alla nostra porta.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



Godo come un riccio, che possa rimanere a piedi....così impara


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ciao Florentino, buona fucilazione pubblica in piazza da parte dei tifosi.



Per loro solari è un idolo
Sono tutti più contenti con solari


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Preghiamo, preghiamo.



se la juve verosimilmente ci massacra... (se recuperiamo calabria) arrivera' da noi durante la sosta...


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> hahaha ma che cosa? Il Real Madrid sta facendo come il Milan?



Fa spesso cosi
Guarda che allenatori trucidi hanno avuto


----------



## Heaven (29 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ciao Florentino, buona fucilazione pubblica in piazza da parte dei tifosi.



Questa elevazione dei tifosi del Real a prime donne non la capisco, anche loro sono stati più di 10 anni senza Champions e a volte facevano figuracce... a parte che

1) è da stupidì (non da grandi tifosi) e da irriconoscenti criticare Pérez dopo tutto quello che ti ha portato
2) vuol dire che non hai a cuore la squadra in se, ma ti interessa solo vincere, e non è questa l’essenza di uno sport
3) ma davvero ha senso di parlare di “tifosi” del Real, come se la pensassero tutti allo stesso modo  un po’ come chi dice: i tifosi dell’inter sono stupidì, quelli della Juve più ignoranti etc, generalizzazioni che non hanno senso

OT


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> se la juve verosimilmente ci massacra... (se recuperiamo calabria) arrivera' da noi durante la sosta...



La parte su Calabria è splendida, forza Davide portaci Antonio!


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Questa elevazione dei tifosi del Real a prime donne non la capisco, anche loro sono stati più di 10 anni senza Champions e a volte facevano figuracce... a parte che
> 1) è da stupidì (non da grandi tifosi) e da irriconoscenti criticare Pérez dopo tutto quello che ti ha portato
> 2) vuol dire che non hai a cuore la squadra in se, ma ti interessa solo vincere, e non è questa l’essenza di uno sport
> 3) ma davvero ha senso di parlare di “tifosi” del Real, come se la pensassero tutti allo stesso modo  un po’ come chi dice: i tifosi dell’inter sono stupidì, quelli della Juve più ignoranti etc, generalizzazioni che non hanno senso
> ...



Quoto tutto
Ma vedi che i tofosi del real sono proprio cosi..quelli che facevano la panolada a capello che vinceva la liga, quelli che hanno fischiato Ronaldo per qualche prestazione incolore..,sono assurdi


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Luca Pagni e Pellegatti in lutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2018)

Conte secondo me è incompatibile con Perez, così come lo era con Berlusconi o Abramovich.
Sono allenatori che non vogliono ingerenze dalla società o dai padroni invadenti, ma che vogliono carta libera su tutto.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

Di solito a noi queste cose vanno sempre male, vediamo se Solari ci fa o'miracolo


----------



## alcyppa (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Preghiamo, preghiamo.



Ma perchè credi che in caso Conte rimanga a piedi lo prenderemmo noi?

Scordatelo.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma perchè credi che in caso Conte rimanga a piedi lo prenderemmo noi?
> 
> Scordatelo.



Perché?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.



*Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni e Pellegatti in lutto



Godo per quei 2 pagliacci


----------



## 7vinte (29 Ottobre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



Sono scemi? Buon per noi...


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono scemi? Buon per noi...



E perché? Secondo i più non verrà mai da noi (bah)


----------



## Black (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



come volevasi dimostrare... Conte non adatto al Real per vari motivi


----------



## mil77 (29 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono scemi? Buon per noi...



Continuo a dirlo Conte è libero formalmente ma non sostanzialmente...nella causa con il Chelsea lui chiede il mancato pagamento del dovuto ma il Chelsea sostiene che si tratti di licenziamento x giusta causa (x la vicenda Costa) e chiede i danni a conte per aver dovuto vendere il giocatore ad un prezzo inferiore al suo valore...conte se non è un pazzo firma solo con chi gli chiude totalmente la causa con il Chelsea...ergo da a lui un bonus alla firma del contratto e trova un accordo con il Chelsea x definire la vicenda


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2018)

toh...e sul più bello arriva una notizia positiva...non c'ero più abituato...ma magari tra 2 ore cambia tutto...vediamo


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conte secondo me è incompatibile con Perez, così come lo era con Berlusconi o Abramovich.
> Sono allenatori che non vogliono ingerenze dalla società o dai padroni invadenti, ma che vogliono carta libera su tutto.



Anche per questo è andato via dalla juve


----------



## 7vinte (29 Ottobre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Continuo a dirlo Conte è libero formalmente ma non sostanzialmente...nella causa con il Chelsea lui chiede il mancato pagamento del dovuto ma il Chelsea sostiene che si tratti di licenziamento x giusta causa (x la vicenda Costa) e chiede i danni a conte per aver dovuto vendere il giocatore ad un prezzo inferiore al suo valore...conte se non è un pazzo firma solo con chi gli chiude totalmente la causa con il Chelsea...ergo da a lui un bonus alla firma del contratto e trova un accordo con il Chelsea x definire la vicenda



L'altro ieri l'agente ha detto che non ha vincoli


----------



## alcyppa (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Perché?



Perchè siamo scemi.

O, forse peggio, non abbiamo le possibilità per prenderlo.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Perché?



Ma potete pagarlo oltre 9 milioni e garanirgki mercato faraonico?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono scemi? Buon per noi...



Godrei per la finaccia che farebbero


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Perchè siamo scemi.
> 
> O, forse peggio, non abbiamo le possibilità per prenderlo.



Hai ragione


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma potete pagarlo oltre 9 milioni e garanirgki mercato faraonico?



Cartina di tornasole


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2018)

quando c'è la prossima partita del real?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



Maledizione!


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2018)

Il Real ha intrapreso la stessa strada che ha portato l'Inter ad un declino clamoroso dopo il Triplete. Quando sei in una situazione del genere devi rifondare, mentre loro si sono limitati a sostituire Zidane con un figurante imposto dallo spogliatoio (a questo punto è palese visto che a quanto pare è lo spogliatoio ad imporre il prossimo) e a non sostituire Ronaldo, illudendosi di poter fare a meno di 50 gol stagionali. 
Il disastro di questa stagione può insegnargli molte cose, ma ingaggiare Conte a giugno sarà molto dura vista la concorrenza che ci sarà.



Admin ha scritto:


> Preghiamo, preghiamo.



A mio avviso se il Milan avesse davvero voluto (o perlomeno avesse avuto la possibilità) Conte lo avrebbe già ingaggiato da mesi. Magari alla fine arriverà davvero sulla vostra panchina eh, ma adesso credo sia davvero troppo tardi perché lui è perfettamente consapevole che a giugno avrà la fila.


----------



## smallball (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



speriamo...e preghiamo


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

Chiudere!!! Cosa aspettiamo che l'Inter perda due partite di fila? O che il PSG esca dalla Champions (cosa molto probabile)?

Se lo vogliamo bisogna fare in fretta... ma temo che Eliott e Maldini non ci sentano.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando c'è la prossima partita del real?



domani


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Questa elevazione dei tifosi del Real a prime donne non la capisco, anche loro sono stati più di 10 anni senza Champions e a volte facevano figuracce... a parte che
> 
> 1) è da stupidì (non da grandi tifosi) e da irriconoscenti criticare Pérez dopo tutto quello che ti ha portato
> 2) vuol dire che non hai a cuore la squadra in se, ma ti interessa solo vincere, e non è questa l’essenza di uno sport
> ...



Dai lo sanno tutti che le cose a Madrid funzionano così, non sono luoghi comuni. Il Real è un club condannato a vincere nel DNA, molto più di qualunque altra piazza. Per citare un esempio ricordo che Capello fu cacciato dopo una sola stagione per il suo gioco di scarsa qualità nonostante avesse riportato il Real a vincere la Liga dopo 4 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> se la juve verosimilmente ci massacra... (se recuperiamo calabria) arrivera' da noi durante la sosta...



ma ci rendiamo conto di quello che scrivete ? sperate che il Milan perda per vedere Conte ( che non verrà mai al Milan ). 

Io sta cosa proprio non la capisco, è fuori da ogni mio pensiero di tifoso. 

Tu devi sperare che il Milan le vinca tutte da qui alla fine del campionato con Gattuso in panchina. Poi se dovesse andare male e dovesse arrivare Conte ben venga ma il tuo ragionamento non lo concepisco.


----------



## Igor91 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



Conte e 4-4-2 è un binomio da urlo. Speriamo... voglio bene a Ringhio ma dobbiamo arrivare quarti per forza.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma ci rendiamo conto di quello che scrivete ? sperate che il Milan perda per vedere Conte ( che non verrà mai al Milan ).
> 
> Io sta cosa proprio non la capisco, è fuori da ogni mio pensiero di tifoso.
> 
> Tu devi sperare che il Milan le vinca tutte da qui alla fine del campionato con Gattuso in panchina. Poi se dovesse andare male e dovesse arrivare Conte ben venga ma il tuo ragionamento non lo concepisco.


Ma davvero non capisco questa mania collettiva per conte
E poi perché sono sicuri che conte accetti il milan?


----------



## Igor91 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma ci rendiamo conto di quello che scrivete ? sperate che il Milan perda per vedere Conte ( che non verrà mai al Milan ).
> 
> Io sta cosa proprio non la capisco, è fuori da ogni mio pensiero di tifoso.
> 
> Tu devi sperare che il Milan le vinca tutte da qui alla fine del campionato con Gattuso in panchina. Poi se dovesse andare male e dovesse arrivare Conte ben venga ma il tuo ragionamento non lo concepisco.



Nemmeno io .... anzi vorrei che Gattuso trovasse la quadra per iniziare un ciclo. 
Però se ci fosse davvero la possibilita di prenderlo io lo farei senza pensarci 2 volte.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Conte e 4-4-2 è un binomio da urlo. Speriamo... voglio bene a Ringhio ma dobbiamo arrivare quarti per forza.



Conte e 352 o 532 è il binomio perfetto


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero non capisco questa mania collettiva per conte
> E poi perché sono sicuri che conte accetti il milan?



Non è propriamente mania collettiva per Conte, quanto il desiderio di avere un allenatore top sulla nostra panchina e poter ricominciare a sognare risultati e di aver davvero iniziato la ricostruzione.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non è propriamente mania collettiva per Conte, quanto il desiderio di avere un allenatore top sulla nostra panchina e poter ricominciare a sognare risultati e di aver davvero iniziato la ricostruzione.



Con Conte vinceremo la Ciemponssss Ligghheee


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non è propriamente mania collettiva per Conte, quanto il desiderio di avere un allenatore top sulla nostra panchina e poter ricominciare a sognare risultati e di aver davvero iniziato la ricostruzione.



Ma non hai ancora capito che il problema non è l’allenatore ma la rosa fatta con pochissimi campioni?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non è propriamente mania collettiva per Conte, quanto il desiderio di avere un allenatore top sulla nostra panchina e poter ricominciare a sognare risultati e di aver davvero iniziato la ricostruzione.



Si ma sembra che esista solo conte e non vedo che miracoli possa fare in questa situazione. E date per scontato che sia possibile prenderlo e lui accetti subito. Non è più il conte che ha accettato la juve.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non hai ancora capito che il problema non è l’allenatore ma la rosa fatta con pochissimi campioni?



Scusami, meno male che ci sei tu a spiegare calcio


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Ottobre 2018)

Speriamo fino alla fine che Gattuso sia il nostro "Conte", dovesse precipitare la situazione però è chiaro che ci sarebbe da fiondarsi su di lui prima di subito. Situazione molto analoga alla Juve post serie B la nostra...ovvio poi che i gobbi tifino contro perchè pensare possa ripetere il miracolo fatto con loro su una panchina di Milano li terrorizza.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non hai ancora capito che il problema non è l’allenatore ma la rosa fatta con pochissimi campioni?



Poi lui vuole comandare e fare di testa sua senza liniti di sorta...ti pare possibile da voi? Litigherebbe con Leonardo ogni 10 minuti


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma sembra che esista solo conte e non vedo che miracoli possa fare in questa situazione. E date per scontato che sia possibile prenderlo e lui accetti subito. Non è più il conte che ha accettato la juve.



Non è che esiste solo lui, è l'unico disponibile al momento


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Speriamo fino alla fine che Gattuso sia il nostro "Conte", dovesse precipitare la situazione però è chiaro che ci sarebbe da fiondarsi su di lui prima di subito. Situazione molto analoga alla Juve post serie B la nostra...ovvio poi che i gobbi tifino contro perchè pensare possa ripetere il miracolo fatto con loro su una panchina di Milano li terrorizza.



Onestamente non ci terrorizza fidati. Le cose vanno contestualizzate...come si fa a paragonare la vostra situazione con la nostra post b?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non è che esiste solo lui, è l'unico disponibile al momento



Disponibile fino ad un certo punto. Ripeto lui accetta? Lo pagate 9/10 milioni?


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Disponibile fino ad un certo punto. Ripeto lui accetta? Lo pagate 9/10 milioni?



Questo lo sanno solo Leo e Gordon


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Questo lo sanno solo Leo e Gordon



Io per questo dico che ci hanno pensato ma c’è un limite oltre il quale non si va. E soprattutto credo che conte abbia altri piani


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> domani


apperò...contro? comunque domani presumo ci sarò Solari a priori giusto? potrebbe aprirsi una sorta di scenario in cui se fa bene magari salgono le sue quotazioni...


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apperò...contro? comunque domani presumo ci sarò Solari a priori giusto? potrebbe aprirsi una sorta di scenario in cui se fa bene magari salgono le sue quotazioni...



Coppa, sarà Solari in panchina (da capire se ad interim o definitivo)


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Coppa, sarà Solari in panchina (da capire se ad interim o definitivo)



beh intanto speriamo che faccia bene...


----------



## Manue (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi non mettetevi in testa che con Conte il Milan può fare quanto fatto dalla Juventus il primo anno di Antonio per piacere.
Basta leggere le rose per appurare quanto divario ci sia tra quella Juve e questo Milan.

Vi dico solo qualche nome, così ci mettiamo tutti l'anima in pace:

Buffon
Chiellini
Barzagli
Bonucci
Pirlo
Vidal
Del Piero

Se arrivasse, 
sicuramente avremmo una carica agonistica maggiore (cosa che mi aspettavo da Gattuso sinceramente), 
avremmo anche idee di calcio diverse, ma i miracoli li fa Sant'Antonio di Padova, e lui mi pare sia salentino.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non mettetevi in testa che con Conte il Milan può fare quanto fatto dalla Juventus il primo anno di Antonio per piacere.
> Basta leggere le rose per appurare quanto divario ci sia tra quella Juve e questo Milan.
> 
> Vi dico solo qualche nome, così ci mettiamo tutti l'anima in pace:
> ...



Lo dico da un po’ però pare che conte possa fare tutto anche trasforame l’acqua in quarti posti


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

Però si continua a non capire (secondo me): non è che con Conte penso di vincere lo scudetto però dopo Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic, Brocchi, Montella e Gattuso permetterete che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo e finalmente un top manager sulla nostra panchina?


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Ottobre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non mettetevi in testa che con Conte il Milan può fare quanto fatto dalla Juventus il primo anno di Antonio per piacere.
> Basta leggere le rose per appurare quanto divario ci sia tra quella Juve e questo Milan.
> 
> Vi dico solo qualche nome, così ci mettiamo tutti l'anima in pace:
> ...





Infatti, molto prima di Conte io preferisco i vari Casemiro, Fabregas, Modric, Vidal, Sergej, Zlatan e Fekir..


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non mettetevi in testa che con Conte il Milan può fare quanto fatto dalla Juventus il primo anno di Antonio per piacere.
> Basta leggere le rose per appurare quanto divario ci sia tra quella Juve e questo Milan.
> 
> Vi dico solo qualche nome, così ci mettiamo tutti l'anima in pace:
> ...



Sto sentendo sta cantilena da un pò, soprattutto il tipo della Juventus che ripete sta storia ogni post. 

Qui nessuno crede che Conte arrivi e vinca lo scudetto al primo anno, ripeto a chiare lettere, nessuno. 
Lo vorremmo in panchina perché finalmente avremmo un allenatore Top, dopo anni di gente improvvisata. Stop


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Però si continua a non capire (secondo me): non è che con Conte penso di vincere lo scudetto però dopo Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic, Brocchi, Montella e Gattuso permetterete che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo e finalmente un top manager sulla nostra panchina?



Ok questo si, ma la rosa? I giocatori forti dove sono? Il top manager cosa può fare in queste condizioni?


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo dico da un po’ però pare che conte possa fare tutto anche trasforame l’acqua in quarti posti



Tu lo dici da almeno un paio di settimane ma, nonostante molti ti abbiano spiegato perché si vuole conte in panchina, continui a non capire quale sia il punto


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sto sentendo sta cantilena da un pò, soprattutto il tipo della Juventus che ripete sta storia ogni post.
> 
> Qui nessuno crede che Conte arrivi e vinca lo scudetto al primo anno, ripeto a chiare lettere, nessuno.
> Lo vorremmo in panchina perché finalmente avremmo un allenatore Top, dopo anni di gente improvvisata. Stop



Non sarebbe meglio contestualmente rinforzare la rosa?


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok questo si, ma la rosa? I giocatori forti dove sono? Il top manager cosa può fare in queste condizioni?



Gennaio - Luglio. Si fa campagna acquisti con l'allenatore top, se lo hai preso puoi assecondare le sue richieste, questo basta per capire l'andazzo dei prossimi mesi/anni


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Tu lo dici da almeno un paio di settimane ma, nonostante molti ti abbiano spiegato perché si vuole conte in panchina, continui a non capire quale sia il punto



No io lo capisco invece,dico solo che la fate troppo facile. Il punto è che siete rimasti abbagliati da cosa ha fatto conte con la juve.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok questo si, ma la rosa? I giocatori forti dove sono? Il top manager cosa può fare in queste condizioni?



La rosa è ampiamente da quarto posto. Lazio e Roma non hanno rose migliori della nostra, tutte e tre abbiamo punti di forza e lacune vistose. Il nostro obiettivo è la Champions, non lo scudetto. Mettitelo in testa, per favore


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Gennaio - Luglio. Si fa campagna acquisti con l'allenatore top, se lo hai preso puoi assecondare le sue richieste, questo basta per capire l'andazzo dei prossimi mesi/anni



Si cosi già è diverso.
Ma se venisse adesso cosa credi potrebbe fare di eccezionale?


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Conte e 352 o 532 è il binomio perfetto



Infatti, da quel che ricordo, Conte il 442 non sa nemmeno cosa sia. Se poi lo ha usato in Inghilterra non saprei.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No io lo capisco invece,dico solo che la fate troppo facile. Il punto è che siete rimasti abbagliati da cosa ha fatto conte con la juve.



Che ti piaccia o no, Antonio Conte è uno dei migliori allenatori in circolazione. Su questo non si discute


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si cosi già è diverso.
> Ma se venisse adesso cosa credi potrebbe fare di eccezionale?



Arrivare al quarto posto


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> La rosa è ampiamente da quarto posto. Lazio e Roma non hanno rose migliori della nostra, tutte e tre abbiamo punti di forza e lacune vistose. Il nostro obiettivo è la Champions, non lo scudetto. Mettitelo in testa, per favore



Si ma siete praticamente quarti in questo momento non penso siate messi cosi male che ci vuole il dio andonio no?
L


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Arrivare al quarto posto



E adesso non potete?
Non capisco perché conte=quarto posto sicuro


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Che ti piaccia o no, Antonio Conte è uno dei migliori allenatori in circolazione. Su questo non si discute



Si con qualche lacuna in ambito europeo. Poi questo semmai non lo discuti tu.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Infatti, da quel che ricordo, Conte il 442 non sa nemmeno cosa sia. Se poi lo ha usato in Inghilterra non saprei.



Quello solo difesa a 3 o a 5 capisce


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E adesso non potete?
> Non capisco perché conte=quarto posto sicuro



Ma davvero non capisco cosa voglio dire? Conte non vuol dire necessariamente quarto posto ma progettualità e ambizione, meglio cosi?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma davvero non capisco cosa voglio dire? Conte non vuol dire necessariamente quarto posto ma progettualità e ambizione, meglio cosi?



Si lo capisco...ma se non riuscisse ad arrivare quarto neanche lui?


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si lo capisco...ma se non riuscisse ad arrivare quarto neanche lui?



Ci rinuncio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio



Rinuncio anche io


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque sembra perdere terreno conte
Sabatini ha detto che conte non andrà al real


----------



## 7vinte (29 Ottobre 2018)

*El Chiringuito, trasmissione vicinissima al Real Madrid (primi a parlare di CR7 alla Juve) conferma:"frenata tra Conte e il Real: in nuovo allenatore dovrebbe essere Santiago Solari"*


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Hanno vinto i giocatori


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno vinto i giocatori



O Gordon


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusami, meno male che ci sei tu a spiegare calcio



Dai su, era per parlare non certo per fare il saccente. Se mi conosci sai che sono qui dentro da 16 anni e il mio non era un intervento provocatorio. 

Tornando al Milan, il problema è che la rosa non è all altezza dei risultati che ci aspettiamo. 

Prendi il Barcellona e dallo in mano a Gattuso e arriva primo in Spagna. Prendi Conte gli dai in mano Borini e Bacayocoso e arriverà nella stessa posizione di Gattuso. 

70% giocatori
25% società
5% allenatore. 

E' storicamente provato che cambiare allenatore in corsa non serve a nulla se non in rari casi.


----------



## zlatan (29 Ottobre 2018)

Bisogna riflettere sul fatto che nessuno dei giocatori voglia Conte.....


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe meglio contestualmente rinforzare la rosa?



Figurati. Con Conte arriviamo quarti anche con Bakayoko e Mauri titolari. Oltre a Giaccherini naturalmente.

La nostra rosa è da scudetto, non fosse per Gattuso l'obiettivo minimo sarebbe quota 100 punti.


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, era per parlare non certo per fare il saccente. Se mi conosci sai che sono qui dentro da 16 anni e il mio non era un intervento provocatorio.
> 
> Tornando al Milan, il problema è che la rosa non è all altezza dei risultati che ci aspettiamo.
> 
> ...



Scusa per la risposta polemica, avevo inteso un tono diverso


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> O Gordon &#55357;&#56833;



Può essere


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe meglio contestualmente rinforzare la rosa?



Senza dubbio! Ma ha senso far guidare una mercedes a bocelli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusa per la risposta polemica, avevo inteso un tono diverso &#55357;&#56911;



no problem


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figurati. Con Conte arriviamo quarti anche con Bakayoko e Mauri titolari. Oltre a Giaccherini naturalmente.
> 
> La nostra rosa è da scudetto, non fosse per Gattuso l'obiettivo minimo sarebbe quota 100 punti.




Assomigliano queste, alle discussioni che facevamo noi juventini in tempi bui


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio! Ma ha senso far guidare una mercedes a bocelli?



Sicuro sia una Mercedes?


----------



## Nils (29 Ottobre 2018)

Io i tifosi del Real che sbavano per l'arrivo di Conte proprio non me l'immagino, sarà... che leggano MW?

Per me a Madrid farebbe la fine di Capello, subito cacciato anche se vincesse.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia una Mercedes?



Sembra tu lo faccia di proposito.
Si parlava di rinforzare la rosa?
Allora cerco di essere più chiaro. 
Si hai ragione tu, sarebbe meglio rinforzare la rosa, ma se la rinforzi questa rosa e poi la fai allenare da un allenatore senza molto esperienza, per me non ha senso. 

Al momento il Milan non è una mercedes, ma con un paio di mercati buoni potrebbe diventarlo.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2018)

secondo sport mediaset è praticamente sicuro il no di conte,,,salta tutto!


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assomigliano queste, alle discussioni che facevamo noi juventini in tempi bui



Certamente. Oggi col senno di poi penso che tu come tutti gli juventini riconosca la differenza tra giocare con Amauri e con Ronaldo, o con Pjanic invece di Felipe Melo, o Dybala invece di Diego. Ma al tempo certamente pensavate che fossero grandi giocatori.

E' normale, per i tifosi è sempre difficile essere obiettivi ed equilibrati nel valutare la propria squadra secondo me.

E la filosofia della scorciatoia attraverso un messia che in quattro e quattro otto salvi la situazione (unita al bisogno atavico di vittime sacrificali) è la più diffusa del mondo in certe situazioni.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sembra tu lo faccia di proposito.
> Si parlava di rinforzare la rosa?
> Allora cerco di essere più chiaro.
> Si hai ragione tu, sarebbe meglio rinforzare la rosa, ma se la rinforzi questa rosa e poi la fai allenare da un allenatore senza molto esperienza, per me non ha senso.
> ...


Ah ok questo si. Sono d’accordo. Quindi Conte va preso contestualmente ad una campagna di rafforzamento 
Io sto solo dicendo che adesso, in questo momento Conte cambierebbe poco ai fini del quarto posto (a cui siete vicini)
Poi c’è da dire che Conte gente come borini o giaccherini saranno all’ordine del giorno eh


----------



## 7vinte (29 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo sport mediaset è praticamente sicuro il no di conte,,,salta tutto!



Si, prima solari e a giugno Martinez!


----------



## odasensei (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ma io onestamente i tifosi del Real li capisco anche
Sanno che si può tranquillamente vincere giocando bene o almeno giocando un calcio propositivo, per quale motivo dovrebbero voler Conte?! 
Senza contare che sono reduci dall'esperienza Zidane, che all'epoca aveva lo stesso curriculum di Solari
Poi già Perez è nell'occhio del ciclone dopo il non mercato di questa estate, mettersi la piazza contro sarebbe controproducente, mica lui è il padrone del Real


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Ottobre 2018)

Magari venisse da noi...credo però che Gattuso sia bello saldo. Speriamo possa fare bene e chiudere il campionato con la qualificazione in Champions che manca da troppo


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente. Oggi col senno di poi penso che tu come tutti gli juventini riconosca la differenza tra giocare con Amauri e con Ronaldo, o con Pjanic invece di Felipe Melo, o Dybala invece di Diego. Ma al tempo certamente pensavate che fossero grandi giocatori.
> 
> E' normale, per i tifosi è sempre difficile essere obiettivi ed equilibrati nel valutare la propria squadra secondo me.
> 
> E la filosofia della scorciatoia attraverso un messia che in quattro e quattro otto salvi la situazione (unita al bisogno atavico di vittime sacrificali) è la più diffusa del mondo in certe situazioni.




Si di norma era così però io sono sempre stato uno che se ha da criticare lo fa e lo faccio ancora oggi. Io litigo ancora oggi con i miei colleghi di tifo che si fanno andare sempre bene tutto è sempre lo hanno fatto. Sono difficile ad illudermi, soprattutto lo ero a quel tempo e feci grandi litigi solo perché ero realista. Purtroppo in situazioni difficili ci si appella ai sogni


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sembra tu lo faccia di proposito.
> Si parlava di rinforzare la rosa?
> Allora cerco di essere più chiaro.
> Si hai ragione tu, sarebbe meglio rinforzare la rosa, ma se la rinforzi questa rosa e poi la fai allenare da un allenatore senza molto esperienza, per me non ha senso.
> ...



Hai detto poco. Un paio di mercati sono due stagioni come minimo in tempo di SA...


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ci terrorizza fidati. Le cose vanno contestualizzate...come si fa a paragonare la vostra situazione con la nostra post b?



Io vedo moltissime analogie, valzer di allenatori, investimenti sul mercato che non rendono, mancanza di gioco e di risultati, rimpasto societario, livello di mediocrità ai massimi termini...insomma, non siamo andati in B ma siamo un bel cumulo di macerie in questo momento. Situazione dove costruire da zero...un progetto è partito e si sta sviluppando con più di qualche difficoltà ma dovesse arenarsi...la situazione la vedo paragonabile eccome. 

Il fatto che Conte spaventi su un altra panchina lo si deduce dal fatto che nonostante sia colui che ha costruito l'armata invincibile che vince da quasi una decade ormai viene snobbato dagli stessi juventini...io lo trovo sintomo di paura.


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si, prima solari e a giugno Martinez!



Solari affonderà al 100% col Real quest'anno (metterei seriamente in dubbio pure la qualificazione in CL). A giugno non possono presentarsi con Martinez, siamo seri (però se desiderano farsi impiccare in piazza va benissimo).


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai detto poco. Un paio di mercati sono due stagioni come minimo in tempo di SA...



Facevamo un discorso specifico però, presa così la frase è normale sembri assurda


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah ok questo si. Sono d’accordo. Quindi Conte va preso contestualmente ad una campagna di rafforzamento
> Io sto solo dicendo che adesso, in questo momento Conte cambierebbe poco ai fini del quarto posto (a cui siete vicini)
> Poi c’è da dire che Conte gente come borini o giaccherini saranno all’ordine del giorno eh



Ma guarda, se ci sono i risultati potrebbero giocare pure Pippo e topolino ahah


----------



## Gabry (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figurati. Con Conte arriviamo quarti anche con Bakayoko e Mauri titolari. Oltre a Giaccherini naturalmente.
> 
> La nostra rosa è da scudetto, non fosse per Gattuso l'obiettivo minimo sarebbe quota 100 punti.



Nessuno mette in dubbio le lacune di questa rosa, ma ti ricordo che i giocatori che vengono da noi di solito subiscono una notevole involuzione (Biglia, Bonucci, Kessiè), sembra quindi molto evidente che qualcosa o qualcuno spinga i giocatori a rendere meno di quello che potrebbero realmente. Conte ha dimostrato di saper rivalutare una squadra e far rendere oltre le aspettative le risorse che ha a disposizione. Non solo Juve e Chelsea, ma anche Nazionale o diciamo che è stata pura fortuna?
A noi servirebbe proprio questo, un allenatore che faccia rendere i giocatori al 100%. Questo aiuterebbe anche a rivalutare il valore dell'intera rosa, così da valutare meglio chi tenere e chi no. DOPO si può fare mercato.
Ma così, onestamente Gattuso sta facendo rendere questa rosa certamente al di sotto del 100% e questo oltre al mancato raggiungimento dei risultati sportivi comporta anche una svalutazione dei giocatori, cosa che non ci possiamo permettere.
Dispiace, perchè secondo me i 10 mln che daremmo a Conte ce li ritroveremmo sicuramente a fine anno come rivalutazione della rosa.
Poi i giocatori che mal sopportano Conte sono solo quelli che hanno già vinto e sono parecchio viziati. I nostri hanno fame e sete, non farebbero storie.
Però tant'è... se dobbiamo tenere Gattuso e vivacchiare finchè la Uefa non ci toglie i paletti del fpf va bene, non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Facevamo un discorso specifico però, presa così la frase è normale sembri assurda



Sì ho seguito il discorso ma lo trovo assurdo. La nostra situazione di oggi è ben specifica e la rosa è chiaramente inadeguata per puntare in alto. Altro che mercedes.

Dunque prendere un tecnico che certamente pretenderebbe una rosa da top, come Conte o altri del genere, oggi, ha poco senso, almeno fino a quando non avremo chiari segnali dalla società che gli investimenti saranno ingenti, in barba ai vincoli della UEFA.

Perchè parafrasando la tua metafora, avrebbe senso prendere Hamilton per fargli guidare una multipla?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Solari affonderà al 100% col Real quest'anno (metterei seriamente in dubbio pure la qualificazione in CL). A giugno non possono presentarsi con Martinez, siamo seri (però se desiderano farsi impiccare in piazza va benissimo).



Non è che zidane avesse più esperienza di solari eppure ha vinto tutto.
Il real è una macchina perfetta, chi allena deve solo saper gestire e se conosce il mondo real parte bene.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma ci rendiamo conto di quello che scrivete ? sperate che il Milan perda per vedere Conte ( che non verrà mai al Milan ).
> 
> Io sta cosa proprio non la capisco, è fuori da ogni mio pensiero di tifoso.
> 
> Tu devi sperare che il Milan le vinca tutte da qui alla fine del campionato con Gattuso in panchina. Poi se dovesse andare male e dovesse arrivare Conte ben venga ma il tuo ragionamento non lo concepisco.



Tra l' altro mi pareva di aver letto nel regolamento del forum che tifare contro è vietato, ma non l'ho più trovato, me lo sono sognato sicuramente


----------



## davidelynch (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, per la panchina del Real Madrid avanza Santiago Solari, allenatore delle giovanili, che sta superando l'altro candidato Antonio Conte.
> 
> *Marca conferma: notevoli difficoltà a chiudere la trattativa con Conte. Solari in pole, ma c'è anche l'alternativa Roberto Martinez (CT del Belgio).*



Lo dico da settimane, la piazza ideale per lui è milano e il Milan, questo perché a Madrid nessuno si beve le sue gesta alla Leonida, troppo forti e troppo abituati a vincere sempre, noi sì perché siamo in un periodo storico orribile, l'ideale per uno come lui, 10 anni fa neppure il magazziniere avrebbe fatto a Milanello.


----------



## Zenos (29 Ottobre 2018)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio le lacune di questa rosa, ma ti ricordo che i giocatori che vengono da noi di solito subiscono una notevole involuzione (Biglia, Bonucci, Kessiè), sembra quindi molto evidente che qualcosa o qualcuno spinga i giocatori a rendere meno di quello che potrebbero realmente. Conte ha dimostrato di saper rivalutare una squadra e far rendere oltre le aspettative le risorse che ha a disposizione. Non solo Juve e Chelsea, ma anche Nazionale o diciamo che è stata pura fortuna?
> A noi servirebbe proprio questo, un allenatore che faccia rendere i giocatori al 100%. Questo aiuterebbe anche a rivalutare il valore dell'intera rosa, così da valutare meglio chi tenere e chi no. DOPO si può fare mercato.
> Ma così, onestamente Gattuso sta facendo rendere questa rosa certamente al di sotto del 100% e questo oltre al mancato raggiungimento dei risultati sportivi comporta anche una svalutazione dei giocatori, cosa che non ci possiamo permettere.
> Dispiace, perchè secondo me i 10 mln che daremmo a Conte ce li ritroveremmo sicuramente a fine anno come rivalutazione della rosa.
> ...



Tanto questo è un discorso senza fine nel forum, però qui andiamo un pochino OT visto che parliamo di Conte al Real e non da noi.

Comunque ti ribatto con qualche dubbio:

1 in base a cosa dici che "certamente" questa rosa stia rendendo al di sotto del 100% con Gattuso? Magari invece è questo il 100%, ovvero lottare per il quarto posto come stiamo di fatto facendo quest'anno 

2 sicuro che Conte dia così perfetto e infallibile? Di Conte non so perchè si sottolineano sempre i successi, mai il fatto che sia stato cacciato a pedate dal Chelsea, con tutto lo spogliatoio pronto a prenderlo a manate, con tutta la società contro, disposta anche a una causa legale pur di levarselo di mezzo, senza considerare il fatto che Sarri con la medesima squadra stia letterlamente volando in Premier dopo di lui, inclusi i vari David Luiz e compagnia che erano finiti fuori rosa. Oppure il fatto che abbia fatto polemiche per mesi contro la federazione nelle qualificazioni. Di ogni persona bisogna valutare il bene e il male.

3 sicuro che Conte accetterebbe una rosa da rivalutare per, forse, lottare per il quarto posto, con inoltre anche i paletti della UEFA a limitarlo? lui se n'è andato da trionfatore, con la fama del vincente, secondo me se torna vorrà come minimo avere la garanzia di poter competere con la Juventus altrimenti non tornerà mai. Infatti, come vediamo, sta cercando di andare al Real Madrid non al Fulham.

Però tant'è ragazzi, per me chi vuole ad ogni costo mangiarsi il fegato ogni settimana, anche quando si vince, perchè sogna chissà cosa è libero di farlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che zidane avesse più esperienza di solari eppure ha vinto tutto.
> Il real è una macchina perfetta, chi allena deve solo saper gestire e se conosce il mondo real parte bene.



E non pestare i piedi ai giocatori.

Comunque l'assenza di un uomo goal è evidente. Davanti con Bale e Benzema, francamente, sono parecchio sterili.
Lopetegui alla fine ha dovuto bruciarsi con una bella patata bollente, ma il problema è tecnico perchè hanno tanti palleggiatori sublimi (i migliori del mondo) ma nessuno che la butta dentro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sì ho seguito il discorso ma lo trovo assurdo. La nostra situazione di oggi è ben specifica e la rosa è chiaramente inadeguata per puntare in alto. Altro che mercedes.
> 
> Dunque prendere un tecnico che certamente pretenderebbe una rosa da top, come Conte o altri del genere, oggi, ha poco senso, almeno fino a quando non avremo chiari segnali dalla società che gli investimenti saranno ingenti, in barba ai vincoli della UEFA.
> 
> Perchè parafrasando la tua metafora, avrebbe senso prendere Hamilton per fargli guidare una multipla?



Ma sono supposizioni le mie e le tue, dare per scontato non ci siano investimenti per rinforzare la rosa mi pare assurdo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma sono supposizioni le mie e le tue, dare per scontato non ci siano investimenti per rinforzare la rosa mi pare assurdo.



Mi pare più assurdo dare per scontato che ci siano e dunque pretendere lo scalpo di Gattuso di conseguenza.

Se avessimo, che so, 500 milioni pronti per rinforzare la squadra ti direi di prendere Guardiola senza pensarci un momento, altro che Conte, ma la realtà è che siamo in attesa della sentenza UEFA che, al di là di ogni supposizione, ci imporrà sanzioni e precisi vincoli per la spesa.
Tutto ciò oltre alle dichiarazioni di Scaroni che in merito sono state laconiche ma chiarissime: gli investimenti saranno molto oculati e andranno di pari passo coi ricavi. C'è poco da sognare ragazzi...


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare più assurdo dare per scontato che ci siano e dunque pretendere lo scalpo di Gattuso di conseguenza.
> 
> Se avessimo, che so, 500 milioni pronti per rinforzare la squadra ti direi di prendere Guardiola senza pensarci un momento, altro che Conte, ma la realtà è che siamo in attesa della sentenza UEFA che, al di là di ogni supposizione, ci imporrà sanzioni e precisi vincoli per la spesa.
> Tutto ciò oltre alle dichiarazioni di Scaroni che in merito sono state laconiche ma chiarissime: gli investimenti saranno molto oculati e andranno di pari passo coi ricavi. C'è poco da sognare ragazzi...



Alt. 
Io non sono sicuro che investiamo trilioni di euro e non sono nemmeno uno di quelli che pretende lo scalpo di Gattuso. Ma se c è una possibilità di prendere Conte io la valuterei molto attentamente


----------



## mil77 (29 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'altro ieri l'agente ha detto che non ha vincoli



Si libero da contratto ma Il problema è il contenzioso


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ciao Florentino, buona fucilazione pubblica in piazza da parte dei tifosi.



Ora la colpa è di Lopetegui...ma nessuno ricorda mai che è stato ceduto senza sostituirlo un giocatore da 40-60 gol l'anno. 

Il prossimo tecnico che fallirà in croce ci va Perez.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io vedo moltissime analogie, valzer di allenatori, investimenti sul mercato che non rendono, mancanza di gioco e di risultati, rimpasto societario, livello di mediocrità ai massimi termini...insomma, non siamo andati in B ma siamo un bel cumulo di macerie in questo momento. Situazione dove costruire da zero...un progetto è partito e si sta sviluppando con più di qualche difficoltà ma dovesse arenarsi...la situazione la vedo paragonabile eccome.
> 
> Il fatto che Conte spaventi su un altra panchina lo si deduce dal fatto che nonostante sia colui che ha costruito l'armata invincibile che vince da quasi una decade ormai viene snobbato dagli stessi juventini...io lo trovo sintomo di paura.



Credimi non è paura. Soprattutto perché per adesso non ci sono le condizioni per avere paura. Ed è inutile ritornare a dire le enormi differenze tra quella Juve è questo Milan


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, se ci sono i risultati potrebbero giocare pure Pippo e topolino ahah



 si ma a lungo andare non va bene...guarda la storia di Conte


----------



## Nils (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Tu lo dici da almeno un paio di settimane ma, nonostante molti ti abbiano spiegato perché si vuole conte in panchina, continui a non capire quale sia il punto



Però molti hanno spiegato con dati oggettivi perchè Conte deve stare alla larga dalla panchina rossonera... chi è che non capisce?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sì ho seguito il discorso ma lo trovo assurdo. La nostra situazione di oggi è ben specifica e la rosa è chiaramente inadeguata per puntare in alto. Altro che mercedes.
> 
> Dunque prendere un tecnico che certamente pretenderebbe una rosa da top, come Conte o altri del genere, oggi, ha poco senso, almeno fino a quando non avremo chiari segnali dalla società che gli investimenti saranno ingenti, in barba ai vincoli della UEFA.
> 
> Perchè parafrasando la tua metafora, avrebbe senso prendere Hamilton per fargli guidare una multipla?



Questo è il punto secondo me. La Juve che prese Conte aveva una base di campioni (alcuni da rivalutare) e prendemmo Conte perché era juventino e teneva all’ambiente ma non è che avesse chissà quale curriculum. In serie A aveva allenato pochi mesi l’atalanta e fu un fallimento, per il resto veniva da Siena e Bari in serie b. Ovvio che quel Conte si accontentava di poco e nulla e doveva farcela con i suoi mezzi. Ma ora Conte è riconosciuto in ambito mondiale, guadagna 10 milioni, ambisce a top team con grandi giocati e vuole spendere milioni per il mercato. In più la vostra risa è da rifare bene e con calma. Quindi so o perfettamente d’accordo con te, voi dovete pianificare bene, agire bene e con calma e trovare un vostro “Conte” che abbia fame e palle.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tanto questo è un discorso senza fine nel forum, però qui andiamo un pochino OT visto che parliamo di Conte al Real e non da noi.
> 
> Comunque ti ribatto con qualche dubbio:
> 
> ...



Perfetto. Non potevi esprimere meglio il concetto


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora la colpa è di Lopetegui...ma nessuno ricorda mai che è stato ceduto senza sostituirlo un giocatore da 40-60 gol l'anno.
> 
> Il prossimo tecnico che fallirà in croce ci va Perez.



Dicevano che l’avrebbe sostituito bale 
Bale vale 1/14 di cr7 però


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tanto questo è un discorso senza fine nel forum, però qui andiamo un pochino OT visto che parliamo di Conte al Real e non da noi.
> 
> Comunque ti ribatto con qualche dubbio:
> 
> ...


Se è per questo anche Ancelotti è stato silurato dal Chelsea, mica Conte è il primo ad essere stato allontanato.


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora la colpa è di Lopetegui...ma nessuno ricorda mai che è stato ceduto senza sostituirlo un giocatore da 40-60 gol l'anno.
> 
> Il prossimo tecnico che fallirà in croce ci va Perez.



Guarda che era proprio di Perez che stavo parlando.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, era per parlare non certo per fare il saccente. Se mi conosci sai che sono qui dentro da 16 anni e il mio non era un intervento provocatorio.
> 
> Tornando al Milan, il problema è che la rosa non è all altezza dei risultati che ci aspettiamo.
> 
> ...



Questo lo pensi tu.
Gattuso al Barcellona (a parte che non lo prenderebbero mai) arriverebbe 4° o 5° ma dubito che durerebbe 3 mesi.
Conte al Milan 3° o 4° posto di sicuro già con questa rosa, figurati se puntellata meglio a gennaio...


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio le lacune di questa rosa, ma ti ricordo che i giocatori che vengono da noi di solito subiscono una notevole involuzione (Biglia, Bonucci, Kessiè), sembra quindi molto evidente che qualcosa o qualcuno spinga i giocatori a rendere meno di quello che potrebbero realmente. Conte ha dimostrato di saper rivalutare una squadra e far rendere oltre le aspettative le risorse che ha a disposizione. Non solo Juve e Chelsea, ma anche Nazionale o diciamo che è stata pura fortuna?
> A noi servirebbe proprio questo, un allenatore che faccia rendere i giocatori al 100%. Questo aiuterebbe anche a rivalutare il valore dell'intera rosa, così da valutare meglio chi tenere e chi no. DOPO si può fare mercato.
> Ma così, onestamente Gattuso sta facendo rendere questa rosa certamente al di sotto del 100% e questo oltre al mancato raggiungimento dei risultati sportivi comporta anche una svalutazione dei giocatori, cosa che non ci possiamo permettere.
> Dispiace, perchè secondo me i 10 mln che daremmo a Conte ce li ritroveremmo sicuramente a fine anno come rivalutazione della rosa.
> ...



Analisi a dir poco perfetta!


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Questo lo pensi tu.
> Gattuso al Barcellona (a parte che non lo prenderebbero mai) arriverebbe 4° o 5° ma dubito che durerebbe 3 mesi.
> Conte al Milan 3° o 4° posto di sicuro già con questa rosa, figurati se puntellata meglio a gennaio...



Ma dai ha fatto il triplete una bestia come luis enrique..


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tanto questo è un discorso senza fine nel forum, però qui andiamo un pochino OT visto che parliamo di Conte al Real e non da noi.
> 
> Comunque ti ribatto con qualche dubbio:
> 
> ...



Rispondo io.
Punto 1. Certamente, si e no rendono al 50% lo si è visto nei 10 minuti finali col Betis quando la rabbia e l'orgoglio hanno fatto vedere che volendo potrebbero!

Punto 2. Di infallibile e perfetto probabilmente nel calcio c'è solo Ibra  Però Conte ha vinto il campionato al Chelsea che veleggiava nella zona centrale della Premier e non era in CL prima che arrivasse lui. Sarri vedremo se vince la Premier... Con la giuve ha vinto da subito e con la rosa appena passabile. Con la nazionale per poco non siamo andati in finale e i giocatori non erano questi fior di campioni...

Punto 3. Dai i soldi ad un professionista ed accetta tutto, poi Conte preferisce anche giocatori non "fighette" come i madridisti che almeno lo ascoltano ed eseguono i suoi dettami, poi ovvio vorrà giocatori adatti al suo modo di pensare, anche campioni, ma questo è da venire... I paletti uefa sono per i culi delle squadre sfigate, poco potenti e senza soldi, cosa che ora noi non siamo di certo!


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma dai ha fatto il triplete una bestia come luis enrique..



Si ma Luis Enrique non è un catenacciaro ed il Barcellona si sposa facilmente col gioco d'attacco di questo tecnico. Due mondi diametralmente opposti!


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si ma Luis Enrique non è un catenacciaro ed il Barcellona si sposa facilmente col gioco d'attacco di questo tecnico. Due mondi diametralmente opposti!



Luis enrique non è proprio un allenatore 
È una cosa indecente


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio le lacune di questa rosa, ma ti ricordo che i giocatori che vengono da noi di solito subiscono una notevole involuzione (Biglia, Bonucci, Kessiè), sembra quindi molto evidente che qualcosa o qualcuno spinga i giocatori a rendere meno di quello che potrebbero realmente. Conte ha dimostrato di saper rivalutare una squadra e far rendere oltre le aspettative le risorse che ha a disposizione. Non solo Juve e Chelsea, ma anche Nazionale o diciamo che è stata pura fortuna?
> A noi servirebbe proprio questo, un allenatore che faccia rendere i giocatori al 100%. Questo aiuterebbe anche a rivalutare il valore dell'intera rosa, così da valutare meglio chi tenere e chi no. DOPO si può fare mercato.
> Ma così, onestamente Gattuso sta facendo rendere questa rosa certamente al di sotto del 100% e questo oltre al mancato raggiungimento dei risultati sportivi comporta anche una svalutazione dei giocatori, cosa che non ci possiamo permettere.
> Dispiace, perchè secondo me i 10 mln che daremmo a Conte ce li ritroveremmo sicuramente a fine anno come rivalutazione della rosa.
> ...



Come sempre Gabri, hai centrato il bersaglio  Dire che Conte non è perfetto, non è infallibile e non è Dio è pura retorica inutile. La domanda fondamentale è un'altra: Conte è di gran lunga (a dire poco) più bravo di Gattuso? Penso che sulla risposta dubbi non ce ne sono. Il quarto posto con questa rosa con Conte non è sicuro, ma avrebbe di sicuro molte più probabilità di centrarlo rispetto a Gattuso. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere, tipo l'immensa scemenza, smentita da anni di storia del calcio, secondo cui l'allenatore non conta o conta al massimo il 5%.

Poi si può discutere su altri fattori. Per me ad esempio è molto probabile che Conte al Milan non ci voglia venire proprio oppure che sia proprio Elliott a non volerlo per il salasso che comporterebbero il suo stipendio (più quello di Gattuso) e le sue esose richieste sul mercato calciatori. Inoltre se Gattuso di riffa o di raffa riprende a vincere, magari anche assecondando come ieri i voleri di Leo e Paolo sul modulo, non lo si può certo cacciare dall'oggi al domani solo per prendere un altro migliore. Per questo dovremmo seguire la faccenda Conte-Real con un interesse secondario perché in ogni caso sono molto poche le probabilità che Conte approdi al Milan in questa stagione. Se solo ci fosse la possibilità, per me dovremmo fiondarci ma io non so cosa vuole Conte e cosa vuole Elliott, dubito ci siano le condizioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo anche Ancelotti è stato silurato dal Chelsea, mica Conte è il primo ad essere stato allontanato.



Le modalità sono ben diverse. Leggiti pure i dettagli delle due situazioni e te ne accorgi da solo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Rispondo io.
> Punto 1. Certamente, si e no rendono al 50% lo si è visto nei 10 minuti finali col Betis quando la rabbia e l'orgoglio hanno fatto vedere che volendo potrebbero!
> 
> Punto 2. Di infallibile e perfetto probabilmente nel calcio c'è solo Ibra  Però Conte ha vinto il campionato al Chelsea che veleggiava nella zona centrale della Premier e non era in CL prima che arrivasse lui. Sarri vedremo se vince la Premier... Con la giuve ha vinto da subito e con la rosa appena passabile. Con la nazionale per poco non siamo andati in finale e i giocatori non erano questi fior di campioni...
> ...



Ognuno ha le proprie convinzioni. Giusto che sia così.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Come sempre Gabri, hai centrato il bersaglio  Dire che Conte non è perfetto, non è infallibile e non è Dio è pura retorica inutile. La domanda fondamentale è un'altra: Conte è di gran lunga (a dire poco) più bravo di Gattuso? Penso che sulla risposta dubbi non ce ne sono. Il quarto posto con questa rosa con Conte non è sicuro, ma avrebbe di sicuro molte più probabilità di centrarlo rispetto a Gattuso. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere, tipo l'immensa scemenza, smentita da anni di storia del calcio, secondo cui l'allenatore non conta o conta al massimo il 5%.
> 
> Poi si può discutere su altri fattori. Per me ad esempio è molto probabile che Conte al Milan non ci voglia venire proprio oppure che sia proprio Elliott a non volerlo per il salasso che comporterebbero il suo stipendio (più quello di Gattuso) e le sue esose richieste sul mercato calciatori. Inoltre se Gattuso di riffa o di raffa riprende a vincere, magari anche assecondando come ieri i voleri di Leo e Paolo sul modulo, non lo si può certo cacciare dall'oggi al domani solo per prendere un altro migliore. Per questo dovremmo seguire la faccenda Conte-Real con un interesse secondario perché in ogni caso sono molto poche le probabilità che Conte approdi al Milan in questa stagione. Se solo ci fosse la possibilità, per me dovremmo fiondarci ma io non so cosa vuole Conte e cosa vuole Elliott, dubito ci siano le condizioni.



Allora prendiamo Guardiola a questo punto.


----------



## sunburn (29 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma sono supposizioni le mie e le tue, dare per scontato non ci siano investimenti per rinforzare la rosa mi pare assurdo.



Ipotizziamo che ci siano volontà e possibilità per rinforzare la squadra. Tu faresti rifare la squadra a Conte?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora prendiamo Guardiola a questo punto.



Non ha senso neanche dire questo, bisogna sempre puntare al meglio che c'è sulla piazza e Guardiola non è sulla piazza. Ma noi non prenderemo nemmeno Conte, per il semplice fatto che non ci sono le condizioni né tecniche né economiche.


----------



## Gas (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie convinzioni. Giusto che sia così.



Bravo. Sapete che c'è uno studio scientifico che dimostra che le persone cercano informazioni che tendono a provare ciò che già pensano? Ad esempio, se una persona è politicamente di sinistra cercherà articoli nei quali si provi la pochezza della destra e viceversa.
Questo per dire che ognuno qui resterà delle sue convinzioni e troverà sempre argomentazioni a supporto della propria tesi.


----------



## Gas (29 Ottobre 2018)

A chi interessasse, il processo mentale sopra descritto si chiama Bias di conferma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Bravo. Sapete che c'è uno studio scientifico che dimostra che le persone cercano informazioni che tendono a provare ciò che già pensano? Ad esempio, se una persona è politicamente di sinistra cercherà articoli nei quali si provi la pochezza della destra e viceversa.
> Questo per dire che ognuno qui resterà delle sue convinzioni e troverà sempre argomentazioni a supporto della propria tesi.


Ci troviamo nel ramo dell’opinabile, quindi è chiaro che il più delle volte i discorsi sfocino nel mero esercizio retorico. Personalmente per quanto riguarda Gattuso e Conte credo che ci troviamo di fronte a due tecnici di livello completamente diverso. Per quanto riguarda Gattuso parliamo di uno che ha ottenuto risultati scadenti ovunque è andato, mentre Conte ha alzato trofei.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Le modalità sono ben diverse. Leggiti pure i dettagli delle due situazioni e te ne accorgi da solo.


Modalità diverse o meno, Conte ha vinto sia alla Juve che al Chelsea, con una concorrenza che era tutt’altro che inesistente.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

*Ufficiale, Lopetegui esonerato. Al suo posto Solari ad interim*


----------

